# Welcome Shamouti



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

It is countdown time!!! I think it is about time for him to get his very own thread!!
:whoo:* Shamout*i :whoo:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wahooo


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yahooo! Only 2 more days! :cheer2:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Christy you must be soooooo excited, make sure that camera has lots of batteries.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

How exciting...a new homecoming! Can't wait to see the pics :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh my, isn't this fun? CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It's almost party time!!! Get ready to rock and roll Rufus!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

So exciting!! Can't wait for all the fun to begin for you!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Be sure you have your camera!hoto: I am very.very happy for you! :whoo:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I am in the dark......who is Shamouti? Sounds exciting though!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Christy is getting one of Kimberly's puppies on Saturday!! (and he is adorable)


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I cannot wait to see pictures and hear the stories!! How exciting!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Doggie Nut said:


> I am in the dark......who is Shamouti?


This is Shamouti! 








I just plucked him out of my garden a couple of minutes ago.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, Rufus' life as an only child (or only Hav) is quickly coming to an end....he'll get to play with a bunch of other Havs for a few hours and then gets to wonder why "THAT" dog is getting into HIS car with HIS people and going to HIS house! This hasn't happened before at play dates. Uh oh, what have mom and dad gone and done???


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

How adorable is that face! And I get to watch her get him on Saturday! :whoo:


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

:hug:Oh...... look at that face! What a doll-baby.
Congrats Christy on your beautiful new addition.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Christy, congratulations. Shamouti was my favorite - he is the pick of the crop!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kimberly---Great photo!!!!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hoorrraaayyy!!!

Congratulations Christy!!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I'm blissing out! He is soooo cute Kimberly! Two more days!! :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: The camera battery is in the charger right now! Rufus is fast asleep right next to me and hasn't got a clue what's up!  Today and tomorrow will be the last two days that he can be an only Hav and hog mama all to himself. :biggrin1: Oh I hope he is a happy guy about it! Even if he does get pouty at first, hopefully he'll adjust quickly and find out that this is the best thing ever! :dance:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Okay Christy - tell the truth - how many new puppy toys, dog beds and other sundry accessories have you gotten for Shamouti?

Kimberly, that's one of the nicest looking garden "variety" Havs I've seen. LOL


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well if you can grow that in the garden, I might just be willing to get my hands dirty!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Okay Christy - tell the truth - how many new puppy toys, dog beds and other sundry accessories have you gotten for Shamouti?
> 
> Kimberly, that's one of the nicest looking garden "variety" Havs I've seen. LOL


I really haven't been bad honest!! :becky: **Rufus already has such on overabundance of everything! I did get a nice new camo doggie bed and set him up with a new collar and his own bandana! Of course a nice teether-freezer bone for when his mouth hurts and a new toothbrush to keep those pearlie whites looking great! I have a whole box of as yet untouched doggie toys so he'll get the hook up! Rufus has a candy jar full of chewies and half a big box of flossies still left for sharing! eace:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Christy, if Rufus gets too upset about sharing you, send him to me.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Christy - your honesty is in question - you've already been bad because you got a second Havanese! :biggrin1: And has Rufus agreed to share that candy jar full of goodies? HMMM :suspicious:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

how did I miss this? Rufus is going to have a baby brother. How wonderful! COngratulations Christy!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Congrats Christy! Shamouti is as cute as a bug!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Ahhhh, what a great picture! Christy, you will have double the fun, double the laughs, double the poops.........I look forward to all the great stories!!!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

That Shamouti looks ripe and sweet and good enough to eat!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Christy, if Rufus gets too upset about sharing you, send him to me.


Uh huh! THAT's gonna happen.............NOT! eace:



Me&2Girls said:


> Christy - your honesty is in question - you've already been bad because you got a second Havanese! :biggrin1: And has Rufus agreed to share that candy jar full of goodies? HMMM :suspicious:


 Rufus won't know what hit him! Shamouti will charm him right out off all his stuff and leave him with his head spinning! <G>



Missy said:


> how did I miss this? Rufus is going to have a baby brother. How wonderful! COngratulations Christy!!!


Yep! Now I can join the Black and White (sorta) crew! I'll finally have the black and white "party" I always wanted LOL!

Thank you Vicki and Kathy and Debby! Tomorrow is the big day!

:whoo: :whoo: :whoo: ONE MORE DAY!!!!!!!!!!! :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks like Christy won't be getting much sleep tonight. Remember the song Anticipation? Rufus is going to LOVE having a playmate. How old is Rufus now? I know McKenna was thrilled to have a puppy to play with. She was 11 months old when we got Sedona. I don't remember any jealousy.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey Oliver was 5 and I still haven't seen any  (and hope I won't):whoo:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Looks like Christy won't be getting much sleep tonight. Remember the song Anticipation? Rufus is going to LOVE having a playmate. How old is Rufus now? I know McKenna was thrilled to have a puppy to play with. She was 11 months old when we got Sedona. I don't remember any jealousy.


Almost 14 months old! They are a 9 days short of a year apart in age! I have my fingers crossed so tight that it all goes smooth! I can't beleive it's finally here! The camera's all ready for the fun to begin!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I wasn't worried that Sam would be jealous, I was worried that I would be. I was scared that Sam & Delilah would love each other and forget about me. Didn't happen.

Only one more day, :whoo:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

What a darling! You will have such FUN!!! Can't wait for the pictures!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Only *1* more day!

Deb, that's exactly what I'd be scared about too.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Rufus is quite a mama's boy so I'll always get the lovies from him~not worried about that!! I'll just have to wait and see with Shamouti!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I envy you!!! I remember how my house went to pot when we got Cicero and all I wanted to do was play and hold him  Enjoy your puppy time.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

One more Day! Rufus get all the loving from your mama tonight cause it is going to be play time!!!

Amanda


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

One more day Christy - and I think I'm gonna be able to see the handoff - you're getting him from Kimberly at the playdate? Or will you get him earlier and then bring him?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> I'll finally have the black and white "party" I always wanted LOL!


Ha ha ha! You couldn't find a black & white parti, so you got a white dog and a black dog to make a black and white party. I love it!

Lisa, I thought it would be tacky do handle any adoption business at the event, so she will be officially getting Shamouti before the play date. We're going to meet up prior and _she'll_ bring him to the event. I'm going to bring his brother Atwood along with Mousse instead of bringing Shamouti. 

DH isn't sure what to think of not having Shamouti on his nightstand after tonight. Shamouti & DH have been bed buddies for the several nights. (Shamouti was there all last week and then took a break and went back.)


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty started glaring as soon as Indie got in the car with us! It didn't last more than a few hours though! I'm sure Rufus will find the benefits of a buddy in the house will far outweigh the competition for attention factor!!
Shamouti has been my favorite fruit all along, and his markings are just like Indie's! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Kimberly - nothing you do is tacky.  But I do agree it's much more fun to pick up your puppy alone rather than have 40 people going "oh ahh, can I hold your puppy?". And I can't wait to meet Atwood and Mousse Saturday along with Katie's gang, Dasher, Pebble and all the other new puppies. I'm going to have to get a new puppy prevention inoculation just to be on the safe side. No fair! :frusty:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Puppy innoculation? Tell me about it. I have been craving another one for a month now. Poor Tad is like, what is wrong with you? I really need a shot of puppy breath and some tiny tongue kisses. 

I must ask, how on earth did Shamouti Booty get on a nightstand???


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

EstrellaVila said:


> I must ask, how on earth did Shamouti Booty get on a nightstand???


 He jumped up there! LOL!

No, I'm kidding. We always put young puppies in their crate on our nightstands at night. Shamouti is on DH's side. He is separated from the others so he can get ready to leave all his siblings. Last thing his new parents need is a crying puppy at night time. Jubilee and Braeburn have been on my side the last couple of nights. I'll add a new one to my side tonight (probably Keepsake) and after Shamouti's last night here tonight, Monster Mousse will go to DH's side. In a couple of days, we'll have every puppy sleeping by our side. (Galleta is still on my side too.) We start crate training at 5 weeks old, but we've had a couple of hiccups with these guys (mostly due to our schedule changing a couple of times since they've gotten old enough) and gradually start moving them into our room before they are 10 weeks old.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

so jealous!!!! IWAP!!!! Kimberly how is little Galetta? I have such a soft spot for her. What does she look like now. 

Christy, Rufus will be just fine. he and Shamouti are going to be best buds. Even Jasper and Cash are best buds and they couldn't be further un-alike in terms of personality. So since you had Kimberly looking out for a good fit for you--I just know they will do just fine. Is Shamouti the cutie going stay named Shamouti? Your gonna just love having a black and white party. Yin and yang...and they may look something like this....


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I'm going to bring his brother Atwood along with Mousse instead of bringing Shamouti.


Oh, *wait* til you guys at the playdate see Atwood, too....he is so adorable and sweet! What a treat to have Atwood, Mousse, and Shamouti there! :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> One more day Christy - and I think I'm gonna be able to see the handoff - you're getting him from Kimberly at the playdate? Or will you get him earlier and then bring him?


Oooooh less than a whole day now! :becky: What SHE said LOL!



Havtahava said:


> I'll add a new one to my side tonight (probably Keepsake) and after Shamouti's last night here tonight, *Monster Mousse will go to DH's side*


That's right! He's the one who picked Mousse out, so he should be in charge of taming the monster himself! :croc: I don't wanna hear he's cheating with earplugs with sweet little Mousse!



Missy said:


> Is Shamouti the cutie going stay named Shamouti? Your gonna just love having a black and white party. Yin and yang...and they may look something like this....


Yes, he will remain Shamouti as long as he's still answering to it! :whoo:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

*:whoo:LESS THAN 24 hrs. Wahoooo!!! :whoo:*


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

:whoo: :whoo: Only about 15 more hours!!!!!!!!!!!!! :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

GETTING CLOSE, CHRISTY!

I'm living vicariously through you, you lucky girl! :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Christy, will you be able to sleep tonight :biggrin1: See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Christy-
I know you must be just bursting at the seams! What a exciting time for you. Enjoy every moment!:hug:

:attention: Then send us pictures! hoto::becky:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Can't wait to see your new fur baby!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo:Shamouti comes home toady! :whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leeann said:


> :whoo:Shamouti comes home toady! :whoo:


Well, if you're going to call him _toady_







, I'm going to give him a bath this morning!

Less than six hours left!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL can I use the excuse of waking up early this morning with Christy on my mind for my bad spelling?? Ok Ok I know I am bad no matter what is going on But Shamouti is coming home TODAY!!! Wahooo!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Oooooh! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Today's the day! I can't wait to hear all about it and to see pictures of your little darling. Have fun.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Shamouti is such a cute name for a darling looking pup . . . isn't that the name of a type of orange? Your names are so creative, Kimberly! 

Happy Forever Homecoming!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Are you up yet??? :biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Can't wait to see the pictures of the playdate too!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

:whoo::whoo: I'm up and Today is the day!! :whoo::whoo:

Ohhh I am so excited! Rufus is next to me busily pulling what's left of the stuffing out of "flat lambie" and hasn't got a clue!! I've got the camera and my instructions, my list of packing supplies (lots of towels and washrags in case of the whoopsies). I just put out Shamouti's new bed in he ex-pen and you-know-who is whining to get in and see it! LOL! no Rufus, that's for the baby! eace: Ohhhh less than 5 hours now!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Christy are you up yet? Or did you go to bed? Congrats my dear and have a wonderful morning picking him up!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks like everybody is up and ready for the BIG DAY! You better get on the road Christy. See you in a few hours!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm so excited. IWAP!!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Less than 3 hours now!

Shamouti doesn't understand all the hubbub here either. His binder is in the bag with his other goodies, and I pulled some toys out for the boys going with me. They keep looking around wondering why today's routine is a little different.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah Christy. Rufus is going to have so much fun with Shamouti!!!! IWAP!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

2 hours!

Christy hasn't seen this yet, but look what I did when I was putting his puppy book together.










What do you think? Is he marked similar to his mother?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wow they do look alike!!!! he's going to be a handsome boy!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Today's THE day! :cheer2: Christy how very exciting for all of us! :whoo:

Kimberly, what in the world were you doing up THAT early??? You posted at 7:45 my time, which is 4:45 yours...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Maryam, I get up at 4am just about every day.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

How exciting!
He looks a LOT like Cooper as a pup.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

:jaw: :bolt: :yawn:  NOT me unless someone is sick. That is in regards to Kimberly getting up at 4am.


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Shamouti is a doll. Will he be on "loan". Racquet loves company.

Elayne


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

We have friends in CA who are investment brokers . . . the market opens at 6:30 AM (9:30 here), so they are used to getting up that early just to sync with the East coast. Of course when the market closes at 4, it is 1 PM there, so they can to enjoy their afternoon. Glad y'all are "synced" to the forum as well 

Shamouti looks stuffed . . . she can't be real she's so darn cute. Please freeze her :biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

> Shamouti looks stuffed . . . she can't be real she's so darn cute. Please freeze her


*HE* . . . sorry


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> 2 hours!
> 
> Christy hasn't seen this yet, but look what I did when I was putting his puppy book together.
> 
> ...


So that should put the time at right about now. How exciting for Christy and has to be a little sad for you. He does indeed look a lot like his mother. Good looking family.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

A total Cutie-patootie!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Christy, you must be in Heaven right now :flypig:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Geri, it _is_ a little sad. I think I said goodbye to him four different times.  It didn't really hit me though until we got home and I let all the pups out back. I always do a quick count and a visual location of all the pups. I noticed there was only one dark pup and I turned around to find why Shamouti was lagging. In those two seconds, it was sad to realize he wasn't leading his brothers & cousins outdoors. It's only a brief sadness though, because he's going to have so much fun with Rufus and Christy & her DH. They are a wonderful family!

Shamouti had a blast playing today. He, Mousse & Atwood joined in with all the bigger dogs, including Tank & Capri from Colina Havanese. (Atwood looks like he could be their younger brother.) I tried to take a couple of pictures, but I don't know if any of them turned out. I'll try to see what I have in a bit.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:hug: Kimberly, I'm sure this in one of the hardest but most rewarding part of breeding. 

Wow Shamouti looks sooo much like his momma, I love the pictures of them side by side.

Now Christy you have been on this forum long enough to know the rules... We need home coming pictures :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leeann said:


> :hug:
> 
> Now Christy you have been on this forum long enough to know the rules... We need home coming pictures :biggrin1:


Ditto!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! It's going so well! Better than I could have possibly dreamed! Rufus loves him! They slept in the car all the way home and have been playing together non-stop since we got in! Rufus is sharing all his toys and lets Shamouti eat from his food bowl and he hasn't growled once! In fact, I think Shamouti is starting to get tired and I might have to separate them just so he can rest! Rufus is over the moon happy! We took tons of pics at the playdate today and video too! As I get a chance to, I will weed through them and post....but it might take a little while! Larry caught some great video so I will get him to put in on You Tube so we can share! I haven't even had time to read through this thread...but I want to say thank you to all who wish us the best of luck and big hugs to Kimberly for raising another great guy!!!!!!!! eace:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Sounds like a great addition!

Are you keeping his name?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congratulations Christy!

He is just gorgeous! They will be best of buds!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! It's going so well! Better than I could have possibly dreamed! Rufus loves him! They slept in the car all the way home and have been playing together non-stop since we got in! Rufus is sharing all his toys and lets Shamouti eat from his food bowl and he hasn't growled once! In fact, I think Shamouti is starting to get tired and I might have to separate them just so he can rest! Rufus is over the moon happy! We took tons of pics at the playdate today and video too! As I get a chance to, I will weed through them and post....but it might take a little while! Larry caught some great video so I will get him to put in on You Tube so we can share! I haven't even had time to read through this thread...but I want to say thank you to all who wish us the best of luck and big hugs to Kimberly for raising another great guy!!!!!!!! eace:


*:whoo:Yeah!!!:whoo:*


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

welcome home Shamouti!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

:whoo: Yea, Christy! I'm so glad to hear that things are going so well!!!

Photos, photos, when you get a chance!!!

:hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How EXCITING! :whoo:

That is wonderful news that Rufus loves him already!:kiss:

Kimberly---I loved the 2 photos side by side! He is the spitting image of his Momma! I can't get over how much alike they look!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes we are keeping the name.  After all this time seeing him as a "Shamouti", I would have a hard time seeing him as something else! I promise I will have pictures...but it may take time! I'll check my camera and see if there's anything I can post right away! BRB


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

OK, oh boy! I have 536 shots just on my camera! Here's a couple shots from our homecoming and tomorrow I will share playdate pics.  It's 10:00 PM and I think they are finally getting tired!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Look at them, they are so cute together :dance: I am so glad to hear that Rufus is over the moon for his brother. Congratulations Christy, we have been waiting for this day fo a long time and to have it go soooo well is a joy.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Christy I am so envious of you!! He is an absolute doll and to have Rufus take to him so well is just a PLUS:whoo: Love the "chase" pictures, it reminds me of how Guapo was when he met my guys on his way home. I love how they "Hop" You must be in heaven!! Have a wonder Sunday enjoying your new family.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Ah! He looks so tiny compared with Rufus. Contrats on your new addition.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

They are just too cute playing together. You are in for a lot of laughs. Congratulations!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Christy, I am so excited for you. I think Havs just know one of their own and they kind of blend together for happy times. They really love other Havs. It is so fun seeing Rufus and tiny Shamouti playing together. Keep those pics coming.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

What sweet pictures! 
You are in for a LOT of FUN!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

How cute they are together! Can't wait to hear how the first night went . . .


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Last night went great. :whoo: These boys played together until they were pooped out! I brushed their teeth and gave them their buiscuit~Rufus gets about four and Shamouti got one. Somewhere in there he got one anyways as they scruffled for each others crumbs! <G> At 10:00 Shamouti was just closing his eyes so I ran them out to pee and settled them in their crates. He is so good about pottying too. Shamouti only whined a few minutes. Once I put my fingers in the crate fell right off to sleep until 4:30 this morning. I took him out to potty which he did right away and back to his crate where he fussed a bit more and fell off to sleep again! :whoo: I heard them rustling about 6:00 and couldn't wait any longer to snuggle, so off to potty again and pulled them both into bed for lovins. Rufus growled Shamouti off just a bit but was wagging his tail heehee! He can't hide his happiness from me. :becky: They only snuggled a few minutes on the bed before they both wanted down to play! Rufus is so funny he shadows his brother all over! He could hardly wait Shamouti to finish his breakfast so they could play. We had one little "toosie roll" accident this morning, but that was my fault. I don't know his schedule and I was caught off guard that he needed to poo BEFORE breakfast. :doh:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Christy, that's wonderful news that Rufus loves his new toy and brother. He is so cute - thanks for bringing him yesterday so I could hold and love.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

They look so cute together....how fun! Can't wait to see more pictures and hear more stories..


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh, great pictures of Rufus and Shamouti! Adorable! They look like they're good buddies already. I'm so glad you're first night went well. You're in for a bundle of fun!!!

Salsa enjoyed playing with Rufus yesterday!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ok Lets see if I can post a link to the YouTube video..


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

hmmmm what am I doing wrong???


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Christy, loved how Shamouti tries to jump for Rufus like a Lion at the very end. They're SO cute together :clap2:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com:80/watch?v=6vJcnivy-K8&feature=email


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

OK geez I am technoligically challanged! HOW do I make it show up in the picture screen?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Christy, do you insert the web address through the planet-icon in the reply box? That's how I do it and the clip pops up in my post. Sometimes it doesn't work right away, so I just hit edit, delete the link and try to re-insert it with the planet icon. Usually works then.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Christy, do you insert the web address through the planet-icon in the reply box? That's how I do it and the clip pops up in my post. Sometimes it doesn't work right away, so I just hit edit, delete the link and try to re-insert it with the planet icon. Usually works then.


That's just what I did. Hmmmm I do see that I can't seach for the video yet on You Tube. I wonder if it takes awhile for them to adjust the URL and then it will work. hmmmm. I just checked another video I had posted in the past and I did it the exact same way!

Trying again...


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Christy, when I was adding video I had to go back to one of the treads on how to add video" so you are most definitely not the only one "challenged." 

That video is absolutely adorable! My husband asked me what kind of dog Rufus was-I was thinking duh! because in the hubby's words "he was so fluffy!"

Rufus and Shamouti are beautiful havs. Congrats!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> Christy, when I was adding video I had to go back to one of the treads on how to add video" so you are most definitely not the only one "challenged."
> 
> *That video is absolutely adorable!* My husband asked me what kind of dog Rufus was-I was thinking duh! because in the hubby's words "he was so fluffy!"
> 
> Rufus and Shamouti are beautiful havs. Congrats!


I second that!!!!:whoo:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Christy,
What a great video and the songs are so appropriate!!! It was so much fun to see Rufus and Shamouti interact yesterday and them meeting on neutral ground made it good for Rufus too. Rufus seems to be sooooo good with Shamouti and is letting him lead the play. I know you are over the moon, well I mean over the apple tree in love!!! <grin>


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a fun video to watch. How did it go last night? Both boys are beautiful.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

The video is so sweet. I'm glad they are getting along so well. Enjoy!! I'm ready for #2 also.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a great video! Lexi sat and watched with me. They must have been exhausted after all that play! Enjoy your day with your babies


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Christy, what a great video. It looks like a match made in heaven. You will have so much fun with the two of them. Congratulations again!!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

What a darling video!! Makes me want to get Riley a friend when he gets older! :biggrin1:


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG Christy... what a cute video.
Love watching Rufus and Shamouti connecting. Rufus is being so gentle with his baby brother. Enjoy every minute with your beautiful Hav boys!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Christy, great video. It looks like they are both going to get a lot of exercise! They are adorable.
Carole


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Guys, I am enjoying every minute. I couldn't be happier about how well they're getting on. Both are fast asleep again, all tuckered out from this mornings play. Kathy, they met first at Kimberly's only a couple weeks ago, and then got to get re-aquainted at the playdate before Shamouti came home and I think it really helped smooth the way to become great buddies.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What an adorable video and a song to go with it! I don't think you could have asked for the transition to go any better! Can't wait to see more interaction!

Congrats-Shamouti was adorable and so is Rufus!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Christy,

What a great video and the music fits it so well. I can't believe how good they play together, best friends already. Congratulations again.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great video Christy, I loved it. They are so adorable together and Rufus is so good with him, cute cute cute.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Christy- Sounds like the boys love each other! How can they not? I loved seeing Shamouti and Rufus yesterday. I think you've found a perfect match.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Christy!!! it looks like it is a match made in Hav Heaven (isn't that what we call Kimberly's) They know they are BFF's. Welcome home sweet cutie patootie Shamouti! Rufus looks like he is hav'n a ball.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What a great video of the brothers having fun! The songs are perfect. They are adorable!! Gosh, Rufus has an amazing coat and Shamouti is totally smoochable! He looks just like Ricky did at that age, esp. with that teeny butt in the air. 

Kimberly, he looks so much like his momma. Great photos!

Christy, congratulations once again. I'm very happy for you. I see you won't be finding time to play Scramble on Facebook any time soon. :biggrin1: I totally understand why! lol Enjoy !


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Christy, your DH is multi-talented! He did a great job on the video, but I guess the boys did all the hard work.  

Rufus & Shamouti took to each other much faster than I had anticipated, but I fully expected it to happen in a week or two. They are both such lovebugs. Please give them both an extra squeeze and kiss from me.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What a fun video! Shamouti is a doll and I just love how Rufus is playing with him! Have fun and keep those pictures/videos coming!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Christy -- congrats!!

Ryan


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Christy,
Congratulations!
Love the video. What fun watching them play.
Have fun with your 2 luvs.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

good buddy said:


> That's just what I did. Hmmmm I do see that I can't seach for the video yet on You Tube. I wonder if it takes awhile for them to adjust the URL and then it will work. hmmmm. I just checked another video I had posted in the past and I did it the exact same way!
> 
> Trying again...
> 
> YouTube - Shamouti Comes Home!


Oh I love this video. It really makes me miss having a puppy in the house!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

marjrc said:


> I see you won't be finding time to play Scramble on Facebook any time soon. :biggrin1: I totally understand why! lol Enjoy !


:brick: Yeah, I've been busy lately trying to get ready for the big day! Now I guess I'll be busy potty training for awhile!



Havtahava said:


> Christy, your DH is multi-talented! He did a great job on the video, but I guess the boys did all the hard work.
> 
> Thank you. Larry is one of those guys that can do a multitide of cool things!
> 
> Rufus & Shamouti took to each other much faster than I had anticipated, but I fully expected it to happen in a week or two. They are both such lovebugs. Please give them both an extra squeeze and kiss from me.


I sure will. :becky: I'm glad I didn't have to wait two weeks! It's much nicer this way. I had a real good feeling they'd do great together. I'm just so pleased with Rufus. He is being such a good big brother. :first:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Christy, congrats! Great video! I was lucky too in that my two were great friends from the moment they saw each other. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Christy, I'm totally late to the party, but oh my gosh I am SO excited for you! Shamouti is precious and I'm so glad that Rufus and he are getting along so well!!! Love the pics and the stories! CONGRATS!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Christy, in about a month, give us an update on the condition of Rufus' coat. :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Christy~ I'm so happy to see how great the boys are getting along. That video is wonderful! It was so neat to meet you all at the play date. That Shamouti is one cute baby doll and Rufus looks like he's gonna be the best big brother ever!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

And you were concerned your couch potato wouldn't play!!!! eace:

How adorable....


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

JanB said:


> Christy, congrats! Great video! I was lucky too in that my two were great friends from the moment they saw each other. :biggrin1:


Isn't it wonderful? Well I guess all of you with two understand what I mean!

Well Catherine, he's an active little boy now! I think couch potato days are gone.

Lina, gee, it's not like you've been busy or away on vacation or anything right?? *do you hear the sarcasm?* Thank you. 

Yeah Rufus' coat will no doubt be a mess! Shamouti was hanging off Rufus' face hair today. 

Leslie, I couldn't be happier with Rufus. He is acting like big brother, father, friend, babysitter and teacher! I'm so surprised how Rufus seems to be instructing him on behavior. He "told" Shamouti off three times yesterday when he was fussing in the car. It felt like he wanted him to learn that THAT is NOT how we behave in the car! :nono: He did a similar thing at work today and it was like he was letting him know that work is quiet time. But at home the two of them have been wild little maniacs!

This morning I took them both to work with me. Shamouti was fussing in his crate (in the car) when we left and I just put my fingers inside and BAM! he was asleep! (It's only a four minute drive) He stayed asleep in his crate for two hours at work and no one even knew he was there! Once he woke up I took him out to pee and he sat happily on a pee pad chewing a flossie while Rufus kept an eye on him. For the last hour he was more awake but Larry enjoyed showing him to customers and he sat on my lap a bit and tried to chew up orders. At one point I set him back down with his flossie and he went into the doggie "cubbie" and was circling around in the blankie....he was getting ready to drop a tootsie! :jaw: eeps! I grabbed him in time and ran him outside to do the job! Then we had a big potty party because he did such a good job! :laugh:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Christy, enjoyed the cute video. Looks like the two are having a wonder ful time. Isn't it wonderful to watch how the big brothers take care of thier younger siblings?  As for Rufus getting his "coat" trimmed by Shamouti.....be prepared for surprises....Lizzie hasn't left much tail on Benji with all her grabbing and chewing


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Shamouti is so darn cute. You are a lucky duck Christy! It was very nice meeting you at the playdate and Rufus is a doll. Hopefully some of the coat will survive!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Christy I just love reading your posts about Rufus and Shamouti, they put a huge smile on my face and you can really tell how happy you are.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Wonderful to hear how great Rufus is with the pup. They sure look cute together. I'm very happy for you.

One little note, keep an eye on Rufus' weight. Sam lost a pound and a half with-in the first month Delilah was home. I have had to re-adjust his food a couple of times so he doesn't loose any more weight. I judge would never call him fat now.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Christy, I am so happy for you! It is like a little love story you have developing there with Rufus and Shamouti. Very precious!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I would love to see his coat survive too, but if it's not to be I'm ok with that! He has plenty of time to grow a new beautiful coat if Shamouti tortures this one. 

Debra thanks for telling me that. I will keep an eye on him. I've been focusing on Shamouti so far making sure he's taking time to eat enough! It was nice meeting you too Estrella!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

WOW! I've missed all this excitment!! Congratulations Rufus & Christy! Keep the pictures comin'!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

It was so nice meeting you on Saturday. Both your boys are adorable!
Congrats on your new babies, I enjoy hearing all about them!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

These two have been busy, busy, busy and today seems to be a day of catch up on our sleep. Shamouti has his own little bed in the ex-pen but I leave the door to the pen open almost all the time. Even though he has other choices, he seems to like his little bed the best and will go there to get a nap when he gets too sleepy in the afternoon. I caught a pic of him yesterday right before he closed both eyes.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Christy, what a cute sleepy baby he is. Aren't you happy that you have a great camera to take Shamouti's pictures?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Christy, what a cute sleepy baby he is. Aren't you happy that you have a great camera to take Shamouti's pictures?


I sure am! I was worried that I wouldn't be able to get any good pics of my new black puppy and his photo history would be blank! With my new Nikon I'll be able to get some great shots! Then when he's older I'll have some lovely ones to look back on. That camera's addictive and the boys are my favorite subject!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Darling picture...... Shamouti is a real cutie.
Love his shiny, black coat.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

all I can say Christy is Awwwwww! great stories.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Shamouti looks so cozy in his new squishy bed. Great picture. His eyes are beautiful and show up really well!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

wonderful boys you have there! I'm just catching up on this thread . . .
both your boys are so handsome and I'm so interested to know Rufus is teaching Shamouti stuff.

* please post more pics, or another video of them doing something!! *


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Shamouti looks great (and sleepy) in his bed!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> I sure am! I was worried that I wouldn't be able to get any good pics of my new black puppy and his photo history would be blank! With my new Nikon I'll be able to get some great shots! *Then when he's older I'll have some lovely ones to look back on. That camera's addictive and the boys are my favorite subject!*


:whoo: I second that!!!:whoo:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

ADORABLE!! Brings back wonderful memories of little Ricky. sniff, sniff.... you'd think it was eons ago when he was a pup like Shamouti yet he will only be 2 yrs. this summer. lol LOVE the pics, keep 'em coming, Christy.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

marjrc said:


> ADORABLE!! Brings back wonderful memories of little Ricky. sniff, sniff.... you'd think it was eons ago when he was a pup like Shamouti yet he will only be 2 yrs. this summer. lol LOVE the pics, keep 'em coming, Christy.


It goes by so fast doesn't it?

It's hard for me to believe that Rufus is only just over a year now. A month ago he was my little baby. Now he is acting like a father to Shamouti. I'm amazed to see how he acts with him.

I've been taking both the boys to work with me this week and the last couple days Shamouti slept for a large portion of the time. When he did wake up I took him out to potty and then he was content with a flossie until I was ready to leave. Today after a good long nap he woke up full of beans and was trying to get Rufus stirred up to play. Rufus growled and was very firm with him letting him know this is not playtime! Each time Shamouti tried to get the play started, Rufus would growl or add a snap to get the little one in line! Shamouti got the message and laid down quietly until we were ready to go! eace: Once they were home, it was ok to play again! Whoooooooo!! :whoo:

Oh, I made sure to put Shamouti in the cubbie with a chewie so he can start to associate it with a place to cuddle down and NOT a place to poop! :frusty:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow talk about a major success already Christy. I love that Rufus was telling him the rules and he "got" it. :whoo:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Awwww what a great photo of Shamouti! They grow up so fast, enjoy your new baby!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Wow talk about a major success already Christy. I love that Rufus was telling him the rules and he "got" it. :whoo:


Wow. That is a big victory. Lincoln has been trying teach Scout "the rules" and Scout REFUSES to get it. The battle continues!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Wow talk about a major success already Christy. I love that Rufus was telling him the rules and he "got" it. :whoo:


I love it too! It's hard enough to train a new puppy, and I was wondering how this was going to work with Rufus involved. I thought he might be a big distraction and I could be in for a handful of trouble. Instead he helping me train the little one! :whoo:



Jane said:


> Wow. That is a big victory. Lincoln has been trying teach Scout "the rules" and Scout REFUSES to get it. The battle continues!


 Tell Lincoln he might have to crack the whip! :whip:

What's the age difference between your boys Jane?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We need more Shamouti pictures, please!!!!!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Christy so nice to see your boys loving being brothers! They both are so darling! I can't believe how quickly they have taken to one another. Don't you love having two!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Jane, you tell Scout that MeMe adores him just the way he is. I love that he "remembered" her at the play date. He's just such a beautiful love.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> Christy so nice to see your boys loving being brothers! They both are so darling! I can't believe how quickly they have taken to one another. Don't you love having two!!


I DO love having two! And they are having so much fun together! Last night I served up their kibble with a nice scoop of mixed vegetables added. Usually that's Rufus' weakness and he will scarf up the veggies just as soon as I put the bowl down. Instead he pushed his nose to his brothers to rouse him from his nap and led him to the bowl. Then Rufus backed up three feet and laid down, watching Shamouti have first shot at the food! Rufus waited very calmly until Shamouti was done and only then did he go eat! It's just so amazing to see how the two of them are working things out. eace:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah Rufus!!!:whoo: A wonderful big brother


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Christy, that is so sweet of Rufus! What a nice big brother he is turning out to be!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

What can I say? Rufus is a gem.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awwww what a great big brother Rufus is, give him some extra love form us Christy he deserves it.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Rufus is being a nurturer. Such a good boy!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Usually that's Rufus' weakness and he will scarf up the veggies just as soon as I put the bowl down. Instead he pushed his nose to his brothers to rouse him from his nap and led him to the bowl. Then Rufus backed up three feet and laid down, watching Shamouti have first shot at the food! Rufus waited very calmly until Shamouti was done and only then did he go eat! It's just so amazing to see how the two of them are working things out. eace:


Rufus is so sweet and protective. It's fascinating to observe the dynamics during this phase.

I observed the same thing with Benji when Lizzie joined us. Like Rufus, Benji too behaved like father when she was a puppy. He would make sure that she was eating. She would start eating only after he would start. His protective attitude was less obvious as she was out of her puppyhood.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Rufus is so sweet and protective. It's fascinating to observe the dynamics during this phase.
> 
> I observed the same thing with Benji when Lizzie joined us.


That's neat to hear that your Benji did this too! Dod all big brothers act this way? It's just so sweet to watch how they interract. I may never watch T.V. again!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohhh what a sweet story about the food. You know even Jasper in his stand offish way looks after his big little brother. When was Cash was sick he laid right outside his blanket and kept watch. And when Cash was just beginning to feel better but not really playing yet, Jasper (who does not have an ounce of play gene in him) took one of Cash's favorite toys and wiggled it in his face and actually initiated a very gentle tug of war. It is amazing. I think that is so cute that Rufus woke Shamouti to have him eat and then stood back and watched. So cute.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Missy, that's so sweet. It is truly amazing how they are emotionally tuned in to their families-human as well as fur. I just LOVE these furbabies.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting the video! I loved that---and the songs too! To see that cute little guy hop and try to catch Rufus is just adorable! It doesn't get much cuter then that!

Love your pictures and stories----:whoo: Lucky you:whoo: 2 wonderful boys!!:clap2:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Missy said:


> Ohhh what a sweet story about the food. You know even Jasper in his stand offish way looks after his big little brother.  When was Cash was sick he laid right outside his blanket and kept watch. And when Cash was just beginning to feel better but not really playing yet, Jasper (who does not have an ounce of play gene in him) took one of Cash's favorite toys and wiggled it in his face and actually initiated a very gentle tug of war. It is amazing. I think that is so cute that Rufus woke Shamouti to have him eat and then stood back and watched. So cute.


Awww Missy that is such a cute story.  These little Hav's are so precious! My husband told me yesterday he didn't think it was possible to love a dog so much! Then he started crying thinking that he only had 15 years ahead and that is going to be so little time with them!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Tell Lincoln he might have to crack the whip! :whip:
> 
> What's the age difference between your boys Jane?


Christy, Lincoln has tried every trick in the book. I think Scout knows Lincoln is really just a big (BIG) softie underneath. 

They are 1 yr 9 mos. apart in age.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Jane said:


> Christy, Lincoln has tried every trick in the book. I think Scout knows Lincoln is really just a big (BIG) softie underneath.
> 
> They are 1 yr 9 mos. apart in age.


Lincoln can't hide the fact he's a big softie LOL! He really is a sweetheart. :becky: 
I like the (at least) one year age difference. I can't imagine how hard it would be to have two pups at the same time, but getting them only a year or two apart keeps them close enough in age overall.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

That is so cute about the food!!

Carmen did that when Tito was a wee pup. Now that he is big she growls him away from the food bowls so I have to separate them. LOL.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

EstrellaVila said:


> That is so cute about the food!!
> 
> Carmen did that when Tito was a wee pup. Now that he is big she growls him away from the food bowls so I have to separate them. LOL.


Still you can tell what a loving nurturer she is! Hey, now that Tito is a big man, she is cutting the apron strings! She's a good woman!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Christy, how are Shamouti and Rufus doing today?

How is the potty training going?

Give them both a :hug: from me!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Jane said:


> Christy, how are Shamouti and Rufus doing today?
> 
> How is the potty training going?
> 
> Give them both a :hug: from me!


They are still doing really well. I'm so glad we decided on another Hav! It's such a hoot to watch them together and in between the play and the RLH's they sleep so well! :whoo:

Potty training has been coming along slowly. Shamouti can't hold it through the night quite as long as Rufus could at this age. He does hold it though for a good 6 hours and I take him out at 4:00 am for a potty and he is so good about going right back to sleep. I take him out after naps, after eating, drinking or after play and then about every hour besides! <G> We spend alot of time going outside. <G> It was tough at first since he potties so frequently, but we're falling into a good rhythm with it now. It's hard to remember Rufus was the same way too! But with a few days, a few weeks, a few months and Voila! They are potty trained! With Rufus helping, it's really coming along so well. eace:

It's been really cool this week to see Shamouti give me more and more attention. At first he was solely focused on Rufus, but he's already bonding with me! He follows me throught he house in the morning jumping at the hem of my bathrobe and he comes running with tail wagging furiously whenever I call him! He is such a happy puppy! :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Christy I think Jane also was looking for pictures with the update :biggrin1:

Glad to hear things are going so good, they sound like they are having a blast together.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yes-- I am sure JANE wanted pictures!!! LOL 

(I want pictures too)


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Bwahahaha! I KNEW that LOL! I haven't had my camera out in the last couple days, but I'll get some anyways just for you guys. :biggrin1: This weekend was so busy and Sunday we were stuck in emergeny with my son who needed stitches! He was playfighting with a wooden sword in his bedroom and smacked the overhead light fixture. He got a cut on the front of his shoulder that took a couple stitches to pull it together enough to heal well and it took half the day to get him to let the doctor do the work. :fear: We actually got a doc to show up in town to do the work and he only let him put one shot of anesthetic in and then he went into panic mode.  We gave up there after an hour and took him to emergency and they used a topical anesthetic and then I had to go all army drill sargent on him! :whip:
Geez what a day! Now we'll be getting billed from the doctors office and the ER...yeah. :rant:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh my Christy, what an ordeal, poor boy.  I hope he is feeling better today.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your son! Hope he gets better soon!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Christy- It sounds like your Hav boys are doing great! I'm sorry to hear about your son. I hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Sorry to hear about your son Christy. Hope he is feeling better.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks you Jeanne, Sally, Julia. He seems to be fine today and is enjoying showing his stitches to everyone. :biggrin1:

ok lemme see here... I found some pics! These were in the camera from Saturday in the back yard. :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Christy, great pictures!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh look at those two little rascals! I love the bear hug that Shamouti is giving Rufus! I'm so happy to hear that everything is going so well for you and that the boys are enjoying each other so much. Glad your son survived his ordeal too! You've certainly had lots of excitement at your house!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Christy, I love, love, love these. Especially the 2nd one down with Shamouti's head on top of Rufus'. Rufus has a look like he's putting up with the antics of his lil bro. "whatcha doing up there?"


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Rufus and Shamouti are so cute together. I just love the 2nd and 3rd pictures.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

The pics are great, but the second one is awesome! Rufus just looks like he is rolling his eyes, saying "Seriously? THIS is what I have to deal with?" Too cute!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Great pictures, Christy! I love them all.

So sorry to hear about your son. Yikes! Did the light bulb(s) fall and cut him or did the whole fixture fall? Either way, it sounds like it was quite painful for him.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Awwww... what cuties, love the pictures especially the one with Shamouti's head on Rufus:biggrin1:

Glad to hear your son is OK too.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Christy,
Great photos of Rufus and Shamouti. Thank you for sharing them. I'm sorry to hear about your son's mishap. I'm glad he's okay.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Love the pictures!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Great pictures, Christy! I love them all.
> 
> So sorry to hear about your son. Yikes! Did the light bulb(s) fall and cut him or did the whole fixture fall? Either way, it sounds like it was quite painful for him.


The light bulb stayed intact, but the fixture broke into seven large and dangerous pieces. We could tell which one got him since it was a large piece and daggar sharp and had blood on the tip! We are just so lucky it didn't do more damage. It could've been much more serious than it was. He was doing fine yesterday and of course the bandage came off at school to show his war wounds off!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Christy- what adorable photos! I think Rufus has found his BFF for life too  What a crazy accident with your son and hope he is getting enough Neezer kisses to help him heal quicker!

Amanda


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

trueblue said:


> The pics are great, but the second one is awesome! Rufus just looks like he is rolling his eyes, saying "Seriously? THIS is what I have to deal with?" Too cute!


Oh I agree Christy, this one needs to be framed.

I'm glad your son is doing better - what a frightening experience for you and he.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Great pics. Glad to hear your son is doing okay.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh yeowch! The light fixture sounds like it turned into quite a dangerous bit of falling debris.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Missy and Leann, I'm glad I could be the enabler! :biggrin1: Of course I wanted photos too, but I didn't want to _pressure _Christy...much...

Christy, those have to be the most adorable, loving photos I've ever seen! I am so envious of their bond! Mine have more of a "love-bite" kind of relationship. The photo with Shamouti piggybacking on Rufus is just awesome. My entire family is enjoying your photos!

I feel all warm and fuzzy just looking at them! Like a Hav!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Christy- I absolutely *LOVE* that picture of Shamouti on top of Rufus. That's a keeper!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Christy, those are some of the most adorable sibling pictures I've seen! I love them all! Rufus and Shamouti look like they are having a blast together. How fun!

I'm sorry about your son's injury. Gosh, that was scary! Especially when you start thinking 'what if'. It could have been worse, so luckily, things are on the mend now and he can enjoy showing off his stitches. lol Boys!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hey Christy, I just left a message on your youtube page 
I loved the video! Sierra is extremely jealous of Rufus en Shamouti because of the huge garden you've got, soooo much grass to run around on hahaha!!

Brilliant pictures of Shamouti on top of Rufus! perfect shots!!!

Congratulations!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

awww thank you guys! I couldn't be more pleased with how well it's all working out! Shamouti fits right in to our lives like he was custom made just for us. He and Rufus have made a perfect bond. Rufus has him trained to be good while we are at work and I've been taking them both with me. eace: I know my co-worker was not having the most positve feelings about me getting another dog, but now I think she's ok with it since it's working out just fine!

My hubby was a little worried before we brought Shamouti home that he would be super, super active, but Rufus keeps him tired out LOL! In the evenings when Rufus hasn't had enough, Shamouti will crawl into the ex-pen for a nap and I have to latch the door to keep Rufus from pestering him. :biggrin1: 

Shamouti is soooo sweet! I really didn't know before, but now that we're getting to really know him, he is such a lover! He has the softest sweetest face and he's already bouncing all around my feet as I walk through the house to get my coffee in the morning. I can't wait to see how he changes as he matures and some of the puppy busyness wears off. I'm just loving him so much! He's doing pretty well with potty training. (I'm doing well LOL) The first couple weeks were exhausting, I swear we were in and out the door 63 times a day! Now he can hold just a little longer and I'm getting really tuned in to his needs so things are going well! He is so darn funny when he has to poop. He gets this desperate thing where he runs and circles like crazy and I know I had better get him outdoors quick! I've learned that most times it's easier to potty the boys separatly for now. How do you keep them from pouncing each other when they're pottying?? 

I've watched so many of you get puppy no. 2 and say how awesum it was, but I still wondered if I would feel that way. Well, I DO!! It's awesum!! I am so glad we got another Havanese! eace:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Christy, I love the pictures. They are just to cute together. I'm going to use your happy remarks to try to talk DH into a second little Hav.  They are addictive because they are so happy and loving. I will look forward to seeing more of your babies!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Christy, I swear I could have written your post word for word (except for the going to work, lol), right down to our emotions! I agree, two Havs are wonderful!!!! And isn't Hav #2 easier than the first?

Congratulations on yours little Shamouti; I'm happy for you that it is working out so well. They are both adorable.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

OMG!!! Those pictures are way too cute!!! I can't wait until Guapo's old enough to have a baby brother or sister (Havanese)!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: Great Pictures Christy! :clap2:
They are adorable together!

Sorry to read about your son's accident! Glad though to read he is doing better now. Isn't it amazing what they get into? I was always amazed......(still am)


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Suuske747 said:


> Sierra is extremely jealous of Rufus en Shamouti because of the huge garden you've got, soooo much grass to run around on!


The very first day we brought Rufus home, my husband got the idea to put grass in the back yard for him. :biggrin1:



LuvCicero said:


> Christy, I love the pictures. They are just to cute together. I'm going to use your happy remarks to try to talk DH into a second little Hav.  !!


I hope you can convince him, like Jan says #2 is even easier than the first!



michi715 said:


> OMG!!! Those pictures are way too cute!!! I can't wait until Guapo's old enough to have a baby brother or sister (Havanese)!


Enjoy Guapo while he's small, their puppy time is so short! Then when he's learned the rules of the house, he can teach his new baby sibling all about it! eace:



Julie said:


> :clap2: Great Pictures Christy! :clap2:
> They are adorable together!
> 
> Sorry to read about your son's accident! Glad though to read he is doing better now. Isn't it amazing what they get into? I was always amazed......(still am)


Julie, I have four kids and I've always been amazed at the stuff they can think of to get into! I think boys are expecially creative LOL! Seeing my son standing there looking up at the broken fixure and holding a wooden sword, I had to hide a smile. (the smile quickly died once I saw all the blood! YIKES!)


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Christy - let me assure you that TWO girls (or at least my two) can get into just as much mischief as four boys. I swear they've got extra chromosomes just to give me quadruple grief. LOL


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh that pic of the newbie on big brother's back, ADORABLE!!!

Sorry about your kiddo's war wound. How old are all of your kids? I also have four, 11,9,6 and 4.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Tritia said:


> Oh that pic of the newbie on big brother's back, ADORABLE!!!
> 
> Sorry about your kiddo's war wound. How old are all of your kids? I also have four, 11,9,6 and 4.


Mine are 27, 25, 22, and 13. :biggrin1: The thirteen year old is the only one still living at home and my swordsman. ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

good buddy said:


> How do you keep them from pouncing each other when they're pottying??


Christy, thanks for the great update! I'm so happy that you are enjoying Shamouti so much and that Rufus is also loving his new playmate! It is a match made in heaven!

It is so funny when they want to play so much that they won't even let the other dog have a peaceful moment to pee and poop....I would just hold the one while the other did his business.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Jane said:


> It is so funny when they want to play so much that they won't even let the other dog have a peaceful moment to pee and poop....I would just hold the one while the other did his business.


Funny but they make nervous! I keep worrying one will pee or poop on the other one! I've been taking them out separately when I think someone has to poo and keep Shamouti on a leash until afte he does his business. :biggrin1:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh Christy, I meant to comment on this because I have the same problem! I thought I just had a little pervert, lol! Usually it's Tessa who bothers Tucker while he's pooping. Once she "attacked" and knocked him over while he was in the midst of eliminating. I don't know if it's just that she's so excited to be outside playing with him she just doesn't get it? But other times she'll just be sniffing his butt as he's pooping. Gross! Poor Tucker has NO privacy, lol! Now I keep an eye out and reprimand Tessa if I see her coming in for the kill before she gets too close  So far it seems to be working.

I guess this is better than ignoring each other right?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

JanB said:


> ......coming in for the kill........


ound: ound: Too funny! Yes it's better than ignoring each other LOL!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Christy I think we are way overdue for some udates and pictures of Rufus & Shamouti. Would love to see how that white spot of fur on Shamouti's face is growing.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm late to the party but I want to say the video and the two boys are pure cuteness. I love the way they play. Bringing a puppy home really makes the dogs come alive. Gosh those boys are cute together.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Christy I think we are way overdue for some udates and pictures of Rufus & Shamouti. Would love to see how that white spot of fur on Shamouti's face is growing.


I know I'm a baaaad mama not getting near enough pictures!! I'll try to get some after work today and get some new ones posted! Shamouti is getting so big! At 19 weeks he's already 8.2 pounds! That little spot of white looks like it will never be a true spot but maybe it will lighten up his face under the eyes well enough to capture some better pictures! Boy it's hard to photograph a black dog!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I hear you Christy! I've got a whole new set of photography skills to learn too. Can't wait to see your updated photos.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Yay photos!!

No matter the color of the dog, my photography skills are horrid... I think you guys turn out GREAT pictures! Cant wait!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Sorry to get your hopes up guys. I'll have to try to get some posted tomorrow. I had computer issues all day and spent most of the afternoon and evening talking to people in India and then installing new stuff! I got a few shots tonight but I'm too pooped to sort through them just now. I hope you don't mind if I just read a little and post new pics tomorrow.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

It's tomorrow Christy - sure hope you're up early 'cause I want to see those new pictures. Aren't computer problems the worst? Especially when you are tired.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> It's tomorrow Christy - sure hope you're up early 'cause I want to see those new pictures. Aren't computer problems the worst? Especially when you are tired.


Ooooh you're sooo pushy! :laugh: Now you must know that with a black dog you've gotta do outdoor shots to catch the light and it must happen early or late before the full sun!! Timing my dear! Lemme check my camera though, I tried to get some last night!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Yea, just call me the pushy broad Christy! LOL

I must have gotten way lucky the other day when I took the new photos of Romeo. I just happened to be up early and was dying to let everyone know I had him, so I whipped out my camera about 7 am and took the pictures outside on the patio. I've never had a black dog for long enough to worry about photographing except when he was outside, so had no clue you needed early morning/evening outside light to get a decent shot.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Yea, just call me the pushy broad Christy! LOL
> 
> *I must have gotten way lucky the other day when I took the new photos of Romeo. I just happened to be up early and was dying to let everyone know I had him, so I whipped out my camera about 7 am and took the pictures outside on the patio. I've never had a black dog for long enough to worry about photographing except when he was outside, so had no clue you needed early morning/evening outside light to get a decent shot*.


:whoo:I think we need a camera tips group or thread! :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I sorta through yesterdays pics and here are a couple anyways. I'll try to get better ones today! I like the one best that got some eye-glow probs, but when I tried to take the red eye out it lost the "life" to the shot, so what-the-hey, I decided to post it as is. The fun part is those teeth for me. He's lost the front four on the bottom and just lost the upper two, so his cannines are very prominant LOL! Here's a gratuitous shot of Rufus too. With that kind of action, you can see why it's so hard to get pictures!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hey Christy - those are great. I adore that shot of Rufus. He's running so hard he almost looks like a Westie with a long straight coat. Cute, cute cute.

If you go to flickr they've got a great furball red eye tool that I've used to get red eye out on dogs that nothing else will.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Hey Christy - those are great. I adore that shot of Rufus. He's running so hard he almost looks like a Westie with a long straight coat. Cute, cute cute.
> 
> If you go to flickr they've got a great furball red eye tool that I've used to get red eye out on dogs that nothing else will.


Thank you Lisa! I'm hoping for Rufus's coat to grow out. The longer it gets the more I like it. I haven't found my way very well around Flickr...where do I find this great tool? I've seen other people mentioning a way to make collages too, but I couldn't find that either!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my goodness look at him, Christy he is so handsome. I love the one of Rufus running, he looks great how are his allergies doing.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Christy - to use that edit tool in flickr, click on edit and it takes you to their editing program, Picknic (sp?). On there you'll find the red eye tool and you have a choice of clicking human or furball. Use the furball one, it's amazing. Also, once you've uploaded the pictures you want to use in your collage to flickr, you need to go to www.bighugelabs.com to make a collage. It connects to your flickr account and you choose which ones you want. The only trick is if you want to do the big center photo surrounded by small ones. The one you want large should be the first one you pick. Then arrange the others however you'd like. Then I always download the collage photo to my hard drive before I post an attachment. Either that or I upload it to www.photobucket.com since I find that much more friendly to use for frames and adding text. Good luck!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Oh my goodness look at him, Christy he is so handsome. I love the one of Rufus running, he looks great how are his allergies doing.


Thanks! Rufus seems to be doing better overall, but then he'll have a day where he is super itchy! Argh! It's hard to pinpoint just what the problem is. The good part is, he isn't breaking coat with his itching so I would think the itching is less now. It's only been a month since I changed his diet, so it could still be awhile for all the allergens to clear his system...IF I even have pinpointed the right ones! :suspicious: I try not to stress over it, and keep a journal outlining what he's eating and what reactions I can note.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Christy - to use that edit tool in flickr, click on edit and it takes you to their editing program, Picknic (sp?). On there you'll find the red eye tool and you have a choice of clicking human or furball. Use the furball one, it's amazing. Good luck!


OK I found the red eye redution tool, but it wouldn't let me save the picture after I alter it. :frusty: Do I need to pay the 24.95 and open a prop accoutn to use it? I only have a free account right now since I haven't used the site alot.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Nope - I don't pay a dime Christy. That's just so strange. Maybe you could PM Sally since she's got a pro account and may be able to help you more.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Nope - I don't pay a dime Christy. That's just so strange. Maybe you could PM Sally since she's got a pro account and may be able to help you more.


How odd! I did the red-eye fix and then tried to save and three times it just said it failed. Maybe I am diong it wrong. I'll give another try and then call Sally the expert!

OK I got it! I need opinions....does it look natural?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

It really looks natural - but it is kind of strange the way it knows to put brown eyes on a dog. Just think, Rufus 'cudda been a show dog if you guys could have figured out how to work flickr before. LOL


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> It really looks natural - but it is kind of strange the way it knows to put brown eyes on a dog. Just think, Rufus 'cudda been a show dog if you guys could have figured out how to work flickr before. LOL


Bwahahaha!! You are so FUNNY! His blue eye makes him extra special to me, and I am the only judge that really counts. eace: It's really neat to have one with beautiful colored eyes and one with deep sensative brown ones. 

I wonder how you fix it if your blue eyed Siberian Husky gets the evil glow?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I was just teasing you Christy - I adore Rufus' blue eye - it's so striking and truly beautiful. And I agree, you are the most important judge. No clue on how to make a Siberian's eyes blue - probably would have to do a custom color mix and put it in. Now something like that takes talent like Sally's or our Photoshop experts.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I wish I knew how to do Photoshop!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks, Christy! Shamouti has grown! He is adorable -just so adorable!

I'm sorry to hear that you are still battling Rufus' itchy skin.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for the updated pictures of Shamouti, Christy. He has grown so much! I also love the picture of Rufus running. What a beautiful pair of Havs.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Me too Sally! 

I try for more pics today once the sun it lightens up outside. The boys got baths yesterday and they look so nice and fluffy! I trimmed Shamouti's paws and that was the last of his tiny white tips! His paws are all black now.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Christy I think we are way overdue for some udates and pictures of Rufus & Shamouti. Would love to see how that white spot of fur on Shamouti's face is growing.


I need to really get a close up of that!

Shamouti has a very tiny patch of white coming in unexpectedly between his eyes! It's very tiny but shows up when I 'part' his nose to the sides.


----------

